# Another 727



## Trent.R (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok so I put a deposit down on a pm727m and have 6 to 8 week to waight before they come in. Question for those of you who have this mill what kind of depth and width of cut in steel and aluminum are you getting from this mill and what size endmills dose it favor.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, it isn't a bridgeport, but it is still stout for it's size.  I have been working with mostly 3/8 and 1/2" end mills.  I used mine recently to make a few more tool holders for my lathe.  I was hogging out the dovetail slot at .300" deep with a full width cut, turning 320 rpm and the mill was very happy.  I also did some cuts at 600 rpm and it liked that just as much.  With the 1/2" end mills, I have been roughing at .250" deep and half width cuts.  For they type of hobby work I do, this is more than sufficient.  It is quite a step up from my little X2.


----------



## Trent.R (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info ive bean stocking up on end mills, i still am in need of a set of parallels and a edge finder and i should be all set for now or until i find somthing i dont have.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 31, 2016)

Trent.R said:


> Thanks for the info ive bean stocking up on end mills, i still am in need of a set of parallels and a edge finder and i should be all set for now or until i find somthing i dont have.



With this hobby, you will ALWAYS find something you don't have. 

And congrats on the 727. Looks like a very nice mill.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 31, 2016)

THE BEST THING I HAVE DONE SO FAR TO IMPROVE MINE IS TO REPLACE THE 
FACTORY CABINET WITH A MINI 5 DRRAWER VIDMAR .   






THE OLD PM STAND NOW SUPPORTS A BENCH TOP DRILL PRESS THAT MY DAD GAVE ME .  
SEEMS LIKE A GOOD MATCH .


----------



## alloy (Jan 31, 2016)

HF has a set of parallels for $30.  With the 20% discount coupon they are $24.  It's a good starter set.

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-piece-parallel-set-789.html


----------

